# Black Crown



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

Has anybody picked some of these up yet? I am considering giving them a shot. They are not very expensive, but if anyone has some experience with them I would like to hear it.


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

No clue, have been thinking about picking me up some as well. Do I smell a box split coming up?


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

i just saw these too..... interesting.....


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I like AB's cigars so I'll be trying these real soon.


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

V-ret said:


> No clue, have been thinking about picking me up some as well. Do I smell a box split coming up?


Well I have yet to do a box split before, but if enough people are down to trying some I wouldn't be opposed. Someone would just have to explain what needs to be done. Personally I have my eye on the coronas.



zeavran1 said:


> I like AB's cigars so I'll be trying these real soon.


That is kinda what brought my attention to them in the first place.


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

I thought I'd resurrect this thread to see if anyone has tried these yet


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I have one.................resting.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I saw the title of this thread and I thought "Crown Black"...


----------



## aphex242 (Oct 24, 2012)

Had one of these, it's not bad. The deal from CI that had a box for ~$70 + lighter was good so I decided to pull the trigger. Definitely smokes like a stick worth double what I paid, but not my favorite. I'd say medium bodied, good construction, fine draw, overall solid but nothing to get too excited about.

Sorry for the vagueness of the review, it's literally the first one I've written. lol


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

Picked up 5 rest time 1 month 65rh. Its not a bad stick for the price, its a solid medium strength smoke tight dark wrapper with very little in the way of vein's, construction is solid you can chew on it a bit without tearing it apart in the process though the draw is a bit loose not overly so but it is noticeable. Few burn issues had one that wandered a bit in the first half the burn overall is a longer lasting one fair amount of smoke. Decent flavor first third you get a bit of pepper and cedar taste after you can taste cocoa and peanut the last third sweetens up. Got a couple box's coming looking forward to seeing what they'll be like in the next year. IMO it's worth the price


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

kra961 said:


> Picked up 5 rest time 1 month 65rh. Its not a bad stick for the price, its a solid medium strength smoke tight dark wrapper with very little in the way of vein's, construction is solid you can chew on it a bit without tearing it apart in the process though the draw is a bit loose not overly so but it is noticeable. Few burn issues had one that wandered a bit in the first half the burn overall is a longer lasting one fair amount of smoke. Decent flavor first third you get a bit of pepper and cedar taste after you can taste cocoa and peanut the last third sweetens up. Got a couple box's coming looking forward to seeing what they'll be like in the next year. IMO it's worth the price


Sounds really nice, I've got a 5'er resting, haven't fired one up yet.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

kra961 said:


> Picked up 5 rest time 1 month 65rh. Its not a bad stick for the price, its a solid medium strength smoke tight dark wrapper with very little in the way of vein's, construction is solid you can chew on it a bit without tearing it apart in the process though the draw is a bit loose not overly so but it is noticeable. Few burn issues had one that wandered a bit in the first half the burn overall is a longer lasting one fair amount of smoke. Decent flavor first third you get a bit of pepper and cedar taste after you can taste cocoa and peanut the last third sweetens up. Got a couple box's coming looking forward to seeing what they'll be like in the next year. IMO it's worth the price


This is my experience with them as well. Picked up a ten pack of torpedos on the Jam and finally tried one this evening after a few weeks of rest and drying out. Burn issues prevented me from enjoying it at it's full potential, with one side needing constant touch ups, but the flavors were nice, albeit a bit subtle...I'd like to try them in the corona size with sufficient rest... they could be a really great smoke with enough time under the hood.

It seems like a lot of the newer stuff from CI is really young and probably rushed to market too soon. Good stuff, but you need to sit on it for a while to realize the potential...


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

I picked up a couple of boxes and after a few weeks rest, I lit up one of the caronas. On first light I got a harsh blast of pepper and a harshness in the back of my throat. I fist though they where just to young but I stuck with it and by the second third it mellowed considerably. The flavors are somewhat muted, like a poor man's Ramon Besso Genesis which is a poorer man's version of a liga privada. And that's pretty much how it tasted to me. I think a long rest will do wonders for the complexety of these sticks


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

pittjitsu said:


> The flavors are somewhat muted, like a poor man's Ramon Besso Genesis which is a poorer man's version of a liga privada. And that's pretty much how it tasted to me.


That is about right for me, but too poor. James (engineer99) sent me one of these a few weeks back. He warned me it was yet young, but after giving it only a week had to light it up as I considered pulling the trigger on a box deal from CI. I was underwhelmed to say the least. Construction was right on, nice draw, good burn all the way down, but the flavor was flat, single noted and uninteresting all the way through until the last couple inches when it got a little sweet.

IMHO, the Genesis is a much, much, much, better smoke!


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

> IMHO, the Genesis is a much, much, much, better smoke!


Agreed! I was just trying to describe the general style direction the flavors take.


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

Agree with you Quine Genesis is a much better Stick, seems like the gen has become my go to stick. But I liked the flavor of the Black crown enough to get a couple box's.


----------



## Xikar77 (Jul 28, 2012)

kra961 said:


> Picked up 5 rest time 1 month 65rh. Its not a bad stick for the price, its a solid medium strength smoke tight dark wrapper with very little in the way of vein's, construction is solid you can chew on it a bit without tearing it apart in the process though the draw is a bit loose not overly so but it is noticeable. Few burn issues had one that wandered a bit in the first half the burn overall is a longer lasting one fair amount of smoke. Decent flavor first third you get a bit of pepper and cedar taste after you can taste cocoa and peanut the last third sweetens up. Got a couple box's coming looking forward to seeing what they'll be like in the next year. IMO it's worth the price


I smoked a robusto yesterday and I will say your flavor description is right on! I picked up a 5er to try out and plan on buying a box or two in the near future. Good cigars for a good price in my opinion.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

For $60 something a box for a decent smoke you can't complain unless they are really not your style.


----------

